# Issue in raspberry pi 4 freebsd compiling image



## Wahaj4311 (May 16, 2021)

Hey it's me Wahaj
It's my first post, I'm sorry if I say anything wrong or against freebsd.org rules .
I wanna port ghostbsd for rpi4.
So for that I was testing to compile freebsd current for rpi4.
I used Crochet to compile the freebsd.
By modify config.sh and uncommenting the rpi3 (To compile for rpi4, as I learned rpi3 image also works for rpi4.
I got image after 8 hours of compilation. I burned it in sdcard then power up the rpi4 connected to HDMI.
After reading config file it just disconnects the hdmi. LCD shows no signal.
Can someone guide me  how can I compile working freebsd for rpi4 (8 gigs of ram).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2021)

Wahaj4311 said:


> I wanna port ghostbsd for rpi4.


GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


Wahaj4311 said:


> So for that I was testing to compile freebsd current for rpi4.


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions



Wahaj4311 said:


> how can I compile working freebsd for rpi4


You can download images for the Raspberry Pi 4 here: https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/ISO-IMAGES/13.0/


----------



## Wahaj4311 (May 17, 2021)

Thanks for replaying.
But I need resources to compile a image by myself and test it. Crochet didn't worked
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2021)

Wahaj4311 said:


> But I need resources to compile a image by myself and test it.


You'll need a working FreeBSD install to be able to build FreeBSD. See release(7).


----------



## Wahaj4311 (May 17, 2021)

Yup I has freebsd 12.1 in my amd64 x86 pc. What's now. Thanks for replay.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2021)

Wahaj4311 said:


> I has freebsd 12.1


Keep in mind that 12.1 is EoL, you need to upgrade to 12.2.


----------



## Wahaj4311 (May 17, 2021)

It's on vps . I'll ask them if they can upgrade. Ok after upgrade I've source. How can I compile a working freebsd13 or 14 for raspberry pi 4 8GB.
Thanks you so much I appreciate.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2021)

I suggest you get some experience building FreeBSD on regular hardware first.


----------



## Wahaj4311 (May 17, 2021)

Yup I tried on both x86 my pc with intel core i5 6th gen and also with raspi


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2021)

arm/Build_image_using_release_building_infrastructure - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Wahaj4311 (May 17, 2021)

Thank you so much


----------



## Wahaj4311 (May 19, 2021)

Will sysutils/rpi-firmware will work on rpi4?


----------



## Wahaj4311 (May 19, 2021)

And how can I compile freebsd-13 from src?


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2021)

Wahaj4311 said:


> And how can I compile freebsd-13 from src?


Handbook: 24.5. Updating FreeBSD from Source


----------

